# The Steve Irwin of spider hunters



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2014)

Talk about making a big fuss about a little bitty spider

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhoPtDprVU8

I have three of these spiders roaming my house right now.
They are completely harmless.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Primitive, very primitive.  Don't know how you can live in such conditions...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2014)

My wife does the ninja warrior dance when she walks into a spider web!!


----------



## jujube (Dec 30, 2014)

I met my first tarantula up close and person this summer in California.  I thought it was a crab.  I was not a happy camper.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2014)

jujube said:


> I met my first tarantula up close and person this summer in California.  I thought it was a crab.  I was not a happy camper.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Talk about making a big fuss about a little bitty spider
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhoPtDprVU8
> 
> ...



Gads, you're just tough Dame, not skittish, whatever.  That poor, lil lady is me in a few years.  Spiders that size freak me bad.  It is a lot from a lack of knowledge, as I don't know if they are poisonous, or bite.  Don't all spiders bite?  Not being raised in a place as wild as "at least" parts of Australia, or even parts of the US, I've been sheltered.  Although we do have black widows, rattlesnakes.  

One thing I do believe is the purpose of all life to be here, and I don't want that balance upset.  Something or someone created it all, and seems like man (including squeemish people like me) can and are destroying it.  But in this case, I'm very glad the little lady had help bless her heart.

here's one I've never forgotten:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey Ken, I was living in the country near Concord CA, and walking my little dog.  I kept her leash reeled in most of the time as we were walking down this dirt road on the property.  She was sniffing something when it stood up on it's hinds.  I saw it was a Tarantula.  Well, I don't know why but it didn't strike as I hurried to jerk her away.  I lifted her in my arms and just watched it as it turned to continue it's journey down the road.  I was amazed and how beautiful and graceful it was, didn't freak me at all and it stayed on it's side of the road.  It was a reddish color.  It was a good lesson for me that they weren't the type to come after me, lol!  Also, never thought I would think a spider was beautiful.  here's one similar:

I also loved how it looked like it have fur, maybe that is fur??


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

Are tarantulas poisonous?  You always see people playing with them..


----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2014)

They can make you sick but not too bad. We had a few we kept in our motor pool while I was stationed in the desert in California. Blacks and Browns are mortal enemies.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2014)

We don't have any tarantulas. The spider in the video is called a huntsman.
They have rather flat bodies and their natural habitat is to live under the loose bark of eucalyptus trees.
They don't build webs but actively hunt their prey by pouncing. 

They can squeeze through very thin cracks and enter houses where they hunt flies, cockroaches and other spiders in webs.
In the day time they tend to hide behind the pictures on the walls. 

Most people think that they are nasty but they are completely harmless creatures.
I can now go to sleep with one on the ceiling of my bedroom but hubby is less relaxed about them.
He's not fond of having one in the shower recess either.

All spiders have a venomous bite but most venom is not deadly to large animals.
Huntsman are not aggressive spiders. They prefer to run and hide rather than to fight for life.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2014)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fa2CvFa2xY8[/video]


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2014)

Can't view that video over here but I have seen it before.
It's hilarious.

Poor doggie, he just wants a pat. :lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't know, the older I get, I wonder if my heart could take just coming upon this, LOL!  I was getting my coffee this a.m. thinking I am alone in the kitchen when turn to head back to my desk, my sis is just standing there!  I slopped coffee, and asked why didn't she belch or something to let me know she was there, LOL!


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 30, 2014)

On 2nd thought, I do NOT want to move to Australia!  Yikes!  

I do love NY.  Some rattle snakes in the mountains I never venture into.  Supposedly we do get black widows around new construction sites but I've never seen one and have never heard of anyone who has seen one here in NY.  Like ever.  In one apartment, I did have some huge black spider on my white drapes as big as my hand but I suspect another tenant's pet escaped as people actually go buy the things in pet shops and think they're cool.  People are crazy, I swear.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2014)

So what do they call a "male" Black Widow?  I've seen one once in Alabama while clearing out a tool-shed.  This pic shows the hour-glass some (or all) have:


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2014)

nwlady said:


> So what do they call a "male" Black Widow?  I've seen one once in Alabama while clearing out a tool-shed.  This pic shows the hour-glass some (or all) have:


I don't call him anything but I think the female black widow calls him Lunch.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2014)

LOL, well, I heard that about the female  Seems that name is popular in movies, and in real life when husband, after husband keeps disappearing, or croaking.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2014)

We have a local cousin of the black widow. It's called the red back spider and it is very venomous but not aggressive. Fortunately they have small fangs. People only get bitten when they accidentally touch them while gardening or reaching inside dark spaces.

Before having an outdoor BBQ it is advisable to check under all of the outdoor chairs and tables to avoid having the guests get a nasty surprise but in reality the spider isn't going to attack anyone. They hide in their webs most of the time. It is more important to check children's outdoor play equipment regularly, especially cubby houses.

They are easy to identify and easy to kill by hitting them or a quick spray with insecticide and every hospital has antivenom available to treat the bite.

http://australianmuseum.net.au/Redback-Spider


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2014)

I know we have tons of species right here but most must be shy/smart as you just don't see them that often.  I know I am always hosing off furniture (outdoor) etc. in the Spring as they do like, quiet, dark places (storage) areas.  

I did get a nasty bite from some kind of spider, although I never did find, or see it.  I won't go into detail, but I thought it would never heal, it was like a dang boil right by my belly button.  I'm didn't feel sick at all, but I was afraid after about a week I was going to be able to heal it myself.  I did though.  Still have a scar.


----------

